# Call of Duty - WaW patch 1.2 released!



## exo17 (Feb 6, 2009)

Its finally here!

http://www.callofduty.com/supplies/pc-updates

Hope its good. Tell us how you find it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2009)

New map too. Well a "daytime" map I should say.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 6, 2009)

We know.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Finally its here.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

I just installed Patch 1.2 and I have no sound. In game.

Edit: I got it working. If anyone else gets problems with no sound. Change your sound from what ever default it is to 16bit 41000Khz, it should work.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2009)

change the 'soundcard setting' or the 'in game' settings, cuz I dont have asound as well


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Edit: I got it working. If anyone else gets problems with no sound. Change your sound from what ever default it is to 16bit 41000Khz, it should work.



All right there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I just installed Patch 1.2 and I have no sound. In game.
> 
> Edit: I got it working. If anyone else gets problems with no sound. Change your sound from what ever default it is to 16bit 41000Khz, it should work.



really?  my sound has gone as well but for a soundcard that does 109khz 24bit studio quality, having to play a game at 16bit 41000khz is pretty crap!  Damn might as well kept my muse soundcard from 1999.


----------



## computertechy (Feb 7, 2009)

should work @ 16bit 48000, DVD Quality. it did for me

stupid game!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 7, 2009)

computertechy said:


> should work @ 16bit 48000, DVD Quality. it did for me
> 
> stupid game!!!!



I'll give that a try thanks.


----------



## exo17 (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone play the new map yet? Is it any good?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2009)

well....thats another thing to add to the 'things that treyarch broke' list. top of the list - spawning system now followed closely by #2. OmGz I HaZ No SounDz patch 1.2

& in their defence....Activision would just like to say - they never had anything to do with it.


----------



## fuzzie (Feb 7, 2009)

Ugh I have the same problem. Tried changing my sound settings in Windows to 16bit 41khz ... doesn't work. Is there anything I have to change ingame?

EDIT: nm guys, it works now. I accidently changed it to 16 bit 48khz, that didnt work. Then I tried 16bit 41khz, it worked. Then tried 16bit 48khz again and now that also works.

Has anyone tried if Co-op mode works now? I had trouble getting it to work before, like most people. Doesn't seem like things have changed.

God I hate Treyarch.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

fuzzie said:


> Ugh I have the same problem. Tried changing my sound settings in Windows to 16bit 41khz ... doesn't work. Is there anything I have to change ingame?
> 
> EDIT: nm guys, it works now. I accidently changed it to 16 bit 48khz, that didnt work. Then I tried 16bit 41khz, it worked. Then tried 16bit 48khz again and now that also works.
> 
> ...



I'm with ya brother. 

I think it works all in 16bit sound, so I am going to try that out, and maybe see if I can go up a little bit more, maybe a low 24bit.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 7, 2009)

New maps the same as the night one with little changes, they sould of made a new map not remade one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> New maps the same as the night one with little changes, they sould of made a new map not remade one



well, Its Treyarch - what more do you expect??


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> New maps the same as the night one with little changes, they sould of made a new map not remade one





FreedomEclipse said:


> well, Its Treyarch - what more do you expect??



I agree. 

Its nothing special just Makin during the day. No use, except now you can see.


----------



## rustyb22 (Feb 8, 2009)

*No sound?*

I cant get no sound either with this new patch installed what do i have to do to get it. Can somebody give me a dummy's guide to getting it back i cant see no options on the menu?


----------



## rustyb22 (Feb 8, 2009)

rustyb22 said:


> I cant get no sound either with this new patch installed what do i have to do to get it. Can somebody give me a dummy's guide to getting it back i cant see no options on the menu?



Ignore me guys i've just found the official statement here
http://www.callofduty.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=101457


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

rustyb22 said:


> Ignore me guys i've just found the official statement here
> http://www.callofduty.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=101457



And if you would read up ahead^^^ I explained what to do to fix it.


----------



## MadClown (Feb 9, 2009)

Alrite, first i had to change the audio quality from 24-bit 96k down to 24-bit 41k just for the damn game to boot, now i have to set it down to 16-bit?  GG Treyarch.  I instead set it back up to 96k and just play without sound, i still rape just as hard cause i normally play with music on anyways.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah this whole sound thing is pretty damn annoying.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 10, 2009)

this update made my system blue screen when using vista network drivers on windows 7 went back to the ones in windows update and i dont get this problem any more and for this you can run 16 bit DVD max 

      Method A:
    * Right-click on the Volume icon in the taskbar (next to the clock, looks like a speaker)
    * Select ‘Playback Devices’
    * Right-click on your preferred playback device (i.e. Speakers, Headphones, etc.)
    * Select ‘Properties’, then click the ‘Advanced’ tab
    * Set the Default Format here to ‘16bit,44100Hz(CD Quality)’

      Note: You may reach the same menu in Method A through Control Panel > Sound.

      Method B - Advanced users only (perform at your own risk!):
    * Right-click on My Computer and select ‘Manage’
    * Select Device Manager and expand ‘Sound, video, and games controllers’
    * Uninstall listed Audio Drivers then reboot the computer
    * Vista will now auto-reinstall the on-board sound
    * Default Format is now set to ‘16bit,44100Hz(CD Quality)’ automatically

Please note that setting your audio quality to 16-bit will not impact your Call of Duty: World at War gaming experience. The game will sound just as good as it did before, as our sounds are mixed at 16-bit.


----------



## humourbash (Feb 10, 2009)

i downloaded it and i got this message

1628: Failed to complete installation

What gone wrong here?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey humourbash. Welcome aboard. Did you try and download it again? Maybe the file was corrupt?


----------



## humourbash (Feb 10, 2009)

going to do it now.
will hold this page til then. thanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2009)

humourbash said:


> going to do it now.
> will hold this page til then. thanks



Why is this thread under attack from aliens?


----------



## Summit (Feb 10, 2009)

I Patched and my GUI still says 1.0.1054, but I can join join 1.2 servers, so.......lol


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Summit said:


> I Patched and my GUI still says 1.0.1054, but I can join join 1.2 servers, so.......lol



Same here. Don't worry.


----------



## humourbash (Feb 10, 2009)

done a reinstall with 2nd download. no luck. going to download it from somewhere else. any suggestion?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

FileFront


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2009)

Fileshack also


----------



## humourbash (Feb 10, 2009)

i downloaded it from fileshack. now downloading from filefront


----------



## humourbash (Feb 10, 2009)

done both and no luck. same message! why???

i am running WIN XP 64bit


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

humourbash said:


> done both and no luck. same message! why???
> 
> i am running WIN XP 64bit



Look up on the official forums to see if people are getting the same problem.


----------

